# List of all meds???



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi everyone!I am from the D board. I recently started a local support group in my town and I would like to bring a comprehensive list to the next meeting that encommpasses every drug and side effects etc for D, C and both. I actually got the same info about 6 months ago from the D board but can't find it. Thank you all!Leslie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Click the "drugs" in the blue bar above.That would be a good start. Doesn't have all the side effects, but it has enough info that it should be useful.K.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks so much K!This is exactly what I was looking for and even more some.Leslie


----------

